# last minute suggestion of ICSI



## JoRach (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all,

My partner and I are midway through our 1st IVF cycle at Care in Manchester. I am all down-regulated and she is stimming and hoping for egg collection on Monday (I am going to carry her embryo). 

I am worrying as a friend of mine who had treatment recently said she was offered ICSI in the anaesthetic room at the last minute and had to fork out another £1000. We really can't afford for this to happen to us. Has anyone else had experience of this?

thanks

R&G


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've heard of this at the  clinic my friend was told after they'd icsi but because of this she negotiated to only pay half and got her son


----------



## Dallydoll (Aug 19, 2010)

This happened to us as they said my husband sample was good but not amazing and it would give us a better chance, I had just come round from the anesthetic and was not quite with it, I got a good number of eggs and we quickly decided we had got that far we couldn't refuse it really, unfortunately the fresh transfer was a bfn but I did get pregnant on a fet from that treatment. I would rather regret paying extra money (we had to stick it on a credit card) than regret not doing it and not getting as many fertilised. Good luck x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

They did this to us twice at LWC in London - I think they do play on you being too scared of it going wrong at that point to refuse. We had normal ivf for our third (and successful) cycle and will be again this time unless they tell us nobody is swimming!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend was at LWC as well and it was donor sperm so should have been v gd quality!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

on our first cycle of using donor sperm we did IVF and not icsi. The sperm was good quality but we werent prepared for my eggs to be rotten    we got no fertilisation.    we thought if the sperm was good then no need for ICSI, how wrong were we!


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

All I can say is if your embryologist suggests ICSI at the last moment go for it....there will be a reason. Otherwise you could end up with 0% fertilisation. 
I got 10 eggs... and consultant and I agreed to ICSI... embryologist didn't do it as it wasn't "indicated" I lost everything...if she had been on her toes and seen that ICSI would have saved my embies I would have got something. Rubbish clinic I was at and very poor communication between consultant and Embryology team. 
Good luck   
xxA


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

I was advised that if we were offered Icsi it would be because there is a reason for it as it is not routinely offered. 

I would take it if offered as there will be a better chance of the eggs being fertilised. 

Good luck xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I was at Care Notts & they didn't offer it so they got jiggy with it by themselves & I had my son. If your using donor sperm from their clinic then I feel it should be of the best quality so you shouldn't need it. Have a chat to them about it & maybe ask under what circumstances it will be offered.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

The problem is that you never know what the eggs are going to be like until its too late. Which is what happened to us using good quality donor sperm


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

We've just had our consultation for IVF. Our clinic always recommend ICSI when using donor sperm as frozen sperm does not have as good results as fresh in IVF. However, for this reason they don't charge for the donor sperm (they have their own bank of donors), ICSI for us is the same price as a straight couple using their own sperm. No hidden costs or last minute surprises.


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

If you use frozen sperm they can not be sure how successful the defrost of it is, I presume that is why ICSI is offered last minute as it is a lot about the mobility of the sperm. We had ICSI and have 2 troublesome 5yr olds to show for it! It's one of those things you just have to say, sod the money as you really have no choice!, good luck x


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

Oooooooooopppsssss, that was my reply above!! Sorry char, you must have been logged in my iPad!! X


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

You could have posted all kinds of things under her name - that could have been fun haha


----------

